# hey all still here not gone



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Just incase anyone was wondering i'm moving home atm, I'm still heading to Manchester show on the 6th of nov so dont panic Miss understood and Shiprat. I'll back on the forum on and off as we have no net atm and dont get the phoneline done till 6 weeks time (grrr stupid bt) love you all lots and lots and jelly tots hope you all have a great halloween and bonfire night!!! Arty out


----------

